# [ROM] Milestone 2 GB 2.3.4 Stock blur Releasing soon!



## aceoyame

I have found an even better version of blur for us! This one is much closer to the D3's version and has 1% battery working oob along with some other new features. It also is not Verizon based so there is much less bloat. So far I have everything working except data, I am working on sorting that out and once I have it fixed i'll upload. All sensors\features work so far except data.


----------



## aceoyame

Reserved for future use. Note: This rom is also de-odex'd already, I forgot to mention that.


----------



## sb56637

And would this work with GSM too? Thanks aceoyame for your hard work on the D2G.


----------



## aceoyame

Should, GSM is what the milestone 2 is designed around. This is just a more updated version of everything for us.


----------



## sb56637

Great, looking forward to it!

And what about WiFI tethering? Will a hack be necessary for built-in tether, or for Rooted Tether, or for Open Garden?


----------



## aceoyame

Built in tethering works since verizon didn't mess with it. This is carrier neutral.


----------



## sb56637

And probably rooted tether apps would also work if we prefer that?


----------



## aceoyame

sb56637 said:


> And probably rooted tether apps would also work if we prefer that?


Of course! It's rooted already too


----------



## TheGreatDeviod

Outstanding, can't wait! Thanks again for your work, Ace.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

This is hella cool.

I'd totally dig a normal GSM-friendly ROM without that damned freaking annoying "No GSM networks found, would you like to switch to Global mode?" popup on my D2G.

Also, it'll probably have all those EU languages bundled?


----------



## kevdliu

so of course theres all the moto stuff like blur launcher and widgets?


----------



## aceoyame

Gasai Yuno said:


> This is hella cool.
> 
> I'd totally dig a normal GSM-friendly ROM without that damned freaking annoying "No GSM networks found, would you like to switch to Global mode?" popup on my D2G.
> 
> Also, it'll probably have all those EU languages bundled?


Of course! This rom is sooo much ****ing better than moto's. My jaw dropped when I first saw it, it looks nothing like the blur i'm used to lol

Edit: If on the off chance I do not get data working tonight I will release anyways since you can always use wifi in the mean time. It makes calls just fine.


----------



## Stam2000

Ace do you have pics anywhere of the screens? Wife wants to see it b4 I install it on her phone


----------



## x13thangelx

aceoyame said:


> Edit: If on the off chance I do not get data working tonight I will release anyways since you can always use wifi in the mean time. It makes calls just fine.


Have you tried replacing all of the ril files? If not thats a good place to start....


----------



## Gasai Yuno

aceoyame said:


> Of course! This rom is sooo much ****ing better than moto's


But I thought it's Motorola's? I mean, Milestone 2 is manufactured by Motorola?


----------



## aceoyame

Gasai Yuno said:


> But I thought it's Motorola's? I mean, Milestone 2 is manufactured by Motorola?


I meant vzw's butchered version of blur lol


----------



## slimpirudude

Ace, I'm pumped to check this out. Hopefully we can get it all working great asap. So only thing broken is data? How far are you from a fix? Just curious. No sticky settings, 1% battery inc? That'd be awesome, I'm missing that like no other haha. Battery life good? If you need anything from me, just let me know!


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Well I would be surprised if this had issues with settings sticking, because it's just a stock ROM with some additions to make it work on a CDMA/GSM handset.

Speaking of which, is data a problem on both GSM and CDMA with this one?


----------



## aceoyame

Gasai Yuno said:


> Well I would be surprised if this had issues with settings sticking, because it's just a stock ROM with some additions to make it work on a CDMA/GSM handset.
> 
> Speaking of which, is data a problem on both GSM and CDMA with this one?


Nope just CDMA, which is why I am going to drop it later tonight. I am redoing it since a change I commited to my build made it stop booting and I couldnt pin point it. Won't take long since I already know what I did that was safe on 1st attempt. Delay is also due to me rushing to get an updated MIUI out.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I'd really like to test it on GSM, though.


----------



## aceoyame

Gasai Yuno said:


> I'd really like to test it on GSM, though.


In due time you will


----------



## Blunderbuss

300 of the 800+ thread views have been me checking over and over again today, stoked for the new rom and all its shiny awesomess.


----------



## MeHappy

So what are the differences between this and the .607 for the Global?


----------



## aceoyame

MeHappy said:


> So what are the differences between this and the .607 for the Global?


Officiale android 2.3.4 and a way better version of blur. This is a stock blur version of their GB leak ported over, should be releasing some time later today.


----------



## sb56637

Really looking forward to it, thanks! Now I have a dillema, Froyo MIUI or GB with a custom launcher.


----------



## Keifla96

I feel like a kid on Christmas eve.........


----------



## aceoyame

Delayed yet again because my wife wants me away from dev'ing for two days. I will try to get at least a link to the rip plus an update.zip that *may* work since I havent tested it... sorry about the delays, she's being a right pain lately.


----------



## ATBense

aceoyame said:


> Delayed yet again because my wife wants me away from dev'ing for two days......she's being a right pain lately.


My God, it must be terrible having your woman intervening when you're dicking around with programming for too long.


----------



## x13thangelx

aceoyame said:



> Delayed yet again because my wife wants me away from dev'ing for two days. I will try to get at least a link to the rip plus an update.zip that *may* work since I havent tested it... sorry about the delays, she's being a right pain lately.


If you want, I can probably finish it up for you if you want me to.


----------



## kevcube

I can certainly take a look at it as well


----------



## slimpirudude

Ace, if you let 13th tackle it I'm sure we will be all good, as your both awesome devs...

Hope everything is okay, and your work is appreciated!

Btw, im looking forward to this very much, untill we get miui gb figured out, as im staying on gb kernel. But this looks pretty badass.


----------



## aceoyame

Well here it is, just drop the MS2GingerRc2 folder inside of /sdcard/clockwork/backup (it is a clockwork mod backup) then wipe data and cache and reboot. Load that up and deal with the 90 degree's awkwardness for a little bit. Get into clockwork mod after the first mode and load this up. It *SHOULD* have radio working somewhat but not certain, I haven't tested it... I plan on refining it later but this is more or less of a sneak peak of what to expect.
http://www.mediafire.com/?v3hay2h3cnbzdba


----------



## Blunderbuss

Anyone give it a go yet? I'm pretty curious about the new ROM, but am hesitant to get in over my head...


----------



## aceoyame

If it doesn't work I apologize in advance I threw it together when my wife wasn't looking with no testing


----------



## Blunderbuss

aceoyame said:


> If it doesn't work I apologize in advance I threw it together when my wife wasn't looking with no testing


Haha- hey man, it's alright- don't get in trouble with your wife! We're looking forward to a full release, but real life comes first. Well, I speak for myself on that point of view anyway.

What do you mean by 90 degree's awkwardness?


----------



## x13thangelx

Blunderbuss said:


> What do you mean by 90 degree's awkwardness?


sensors are off more probably.


----------



## Stam2000

Ill give it a try if my wife doesn't mind not having her phone at work lol


----------



## ehedgecock

Well, put this on last night. Didn't test much. Installed right over prerooted GB with a data/cache wipe. Not much different from our GB imo. Subtle changes like icons and a couple new widget styles. I couldn't fully test because I could never get radio working period. It would just sit there with no signal, and trying to dial say *228 to at least activate wouldn't work, almost as if CDMA wasn't working period. Also, when hooking to WiFi, it would start to connect, then drop the connection and try to re connect again, never fully connecting all the way. Once I tried to go back to my nandroid of D2G GB. it kept kicking out with Error 7 in CWM, as well as my back up of CM7. Couldn't even re-install the pre-rooted GB so only option left was to SBF back to froyo. Not sure the direct path to install this, as if I needed to be on froyo to install for radios to work


----------



## aceoyame

If you have the stock system dump from GB (you need to be on GB so .606 or .607) grab the RILD file from /bin/ I think that is what did it. Like I said, I haven't tested this at all as I have been getting the M repeatedly since my first test build which had all working but data on cdma. Been trying to get back to that point but with so many projects and my wife breathing down my neck it's been hard lol.


----------



## ehedgecock

Yea, I figured it probably needed some copying over. Didn't have time to tinker with it too much as I needed the phone back up the next day for work, which I needed CDMA Data anyhow. Still awesome though that with minimal effort, the MS2 roms can be run on our D2Gs.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

By the way is this one discontinued now?

Just wondering if I should still check this thread or forget it.


----------



## x13thangelx

I've looked at it a little bit and got what should work just havent gotten to testing. Been busy working on ApeX for DPro. Also been trying to figure out why in the world the xbin folder alot is 600+ mb., makes the zip file ~600mb itself. Good new though, should be able to flash it like a normal update zip when im done with it. I'll upload it when I get home later (at grandparents for most of the day and their internet is soooooo slow).


----------



## Blunderbuss

x13thangelx said:


> I've looked at it a little bit and got what should work just havent gotten to testing. Been busy working on ApeX for DPro. Also been trying to figure out why in the world the xbin folder alot is 600+ mb., makes the zip file ~600mb itself. Good new though, should be able to flash it like a normal update zip when im done with it. I'll upload it when I get home later (at grandparents for most of the day and their internet is soooooo slow).


All I could think of when I read this was "Good news, everyone!" (The Professor from Futurama). I'm stoked for this release; I wish your grandparents had faster internet!


----------



## aceoyame

Yeah I let 13th finish it up for me, so this is a joint rom between us both. I imagine 13th has it working well


----------



## x13thangelx

tbh, i havent even tried to boot it yet. I just swapped everything that would need to be swapped to (in theory) make everything work right.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

What does the rom actually look like? Does it look like d3 gb? Or does it look like cm7? I really like the stock gb theme but I also like what I have read about this and really wanna try it out.


----------



## aceoyame

It looks like D3's GB


----------



## showtimexxx95

Ace, is this rom going to be for the droid 2 global? If so, is it going to work for U.S users?


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0

"aceoyame said:


> It looks like D3's GB


Cant wait!!!


----------



## slimpirudude

I'm pumped for this guys! Joint effort of both ace and angel...be one hell of a job well done. Hope to see this soon.


----------



## x13thangelx

Ended up staying at grandparents another night. Been reinstalling windows and getting everything set back up after it screwed up earlier so havent been able to do anything else with it. Dont even have access to gentoo atm until i take the time to redo grub since windows screws over the mbr. I'll mess with it tomorrow and upload it when im home.


----------



## Keifla96

Oh boy Christmas eve again.....!!!!


----------



## audinutt

Keifla96 said:


> Oh boy Christmas eve again.....!!!!


I am anxiously awaiting this release as well... I've been checking this thread 4 times a day minimum in hopes of a functioning release.


----------



## x13thangelx

It might be a bit.... finally got to working on it and its not looking good.


----------



## audinutt

I am looking forward to this and cm7 for my touchpad.... so no hurry, I just wish cm would leak an alpha/beta touchpad rom


----------



## aceoyame

This isn't dead, it just got pushed aside for a bit. I am kicking out a fixed version of GB MIUI, doing 1% battery and then this.


----------



## slimpirudude

1% batt on what roms?


----------



## aceoyame

All, when I get the fix it can be applied to them all Except MS2 of course. It already has 1%


----------



## audinutt

Any progress on this or has miui taken over?


----------



## x13thangelx

miui has taken over for a bit for Ace and life/ApeX port for DPro took over mine for a bit..... Wont be able to work on it tomorrow until late and idk if i can then.


----------



## aceoyame

MIUI work is done now actually, just had to finish up Friday's release. Every Friday gets a release lol


----------



## audinutt

Has this project died or should I just continue to be patient?


----------



## gsxrdon

Don't be lazy bro, read the thread. He just said no!


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Well, judging by the MIUI thread, they moved from Milestone 2 to Defy base.

So this might as well be dead now.


----------



## aceoyame

Gasai Yuno said:


> Well, judging by the MIUI thread, they moved from Milestone 2 to Defy base.
> 
> So this might as well be dead now.


That is where you would be incorrect. MIUI has several official bases and we moved that to defy because Milestone support will be coming to an end soon and defy offers better life. This is Milestone 2 being ported for a newer version of blur for us to use. I will be working on this throughout the week again now that the other projects are caught up


----------



## audinutt

aceoyame said:


> That is where you would be incorrect. MIUI has several official bases and we moved that to defy because Milestone support will be coming to an end soon and defy offers better life. This is Milestone 2 being ported for a newer version of blur for us to use. I will be working on this throughout the week again now that the other projects are caught up


I am happy to hear this 
If there is any way that I can help, let me know either here or a PM.

-Richard


----------



## Blunderbuss

Since Ace is out of the game for maybe a week or so, any chance of another dev working this out? X13th maybe, since you looked at it earlier?


----------



## hgrimberg

With this rom the D2G will be working better in GSM mode? Is this a possibility considering the Milestone 2 is GSM only and we all know that in the D2G the CDMA part of the radio conflicts with the GSM part of it?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## MVPanthersFan11

any word on this?


----------



## aceoyame

Was actually working on it today. MIUI is just receiving incremental updates atm until I get a better idea for the few bugs it has left. Tomorrow I have a full day to develop with and I plan to make use of it.


----------



## MVPanthersFan11

aceoyame said:


> Was actually working on it today. MIUI is just receiving incremental updates atm until I get a better idea for the few bugs it has left. Tomorrow I have a full day to develop with and I plan to make use of it.


Awesome!! Thanks!


----------



## Keifla96

So when you say Friday, do you mean Friday morning or Friday night.. either way I'm checking this thread every 5 mins and taking xanax every 10 mins. Clearly I'm kidding, no pressure! "Are we there yet.. Are we there yet... Are we there yet... Are we there yet........


----------



## aceoyame

lol there will definately be a release today,this will be before I do MIUI later even.


----------



## dolfns99

Ace, what is the advantage of this rom versus cm7 or miui? Wanting to flash one for a while now just not liking bugs and battery life as compared to stock rooted gb


----------



## aceoyame

Well when it will be fully done it will be a blur rom, just more updated than the one we have. As well as having 1% battery and some other cool features added. The blur version is almost identical to D3's


----------



## dolfns99

Right on, i like wifi and to be able to theme a lil bit. But brings I run pandora alit I need decent battery life. I did like cm7 on froyo but gb stock rom works great bring rooted as well. But Im always looking for better. In your opinion which would be your main rom if you were not a dev?


----------



## aceoyame

Honestly my main rom would be blur if I wanted the most stable thing there is. Gingerblur is much better than what we had. The others are getting better but I wouldn't use them if I was on GSM or didn't care about having to reboot to switch network modes. It's gotten much better than where we were but not perfect.


----------



## dolfns99

Well Im on cmda.. dont guess I need gsm in Florida. Just like a working camera.. battery life ...wifi and themes! Doesnt have to be perfect but just functional! I, like alot if others really appreciate the work you dev's do for us!


----------



## aceoyame

Well MIUI on defy base tomorrow should have pretty good battery life, not as good as stock.


----------



## dolfns99

I will keep that in mind. I do like the thought of milestone as well.


----------



## Blunderbuss

I know many of us are excited about this release! How about everyone who installs and enjoys this makes a small donation to Ace? Even if we all just skip buying a soda and give 1$, it will add up!


----------



## aceoyame

wooo first sbf of the day!


----------



## audinutt

I will be donating 20 once this is released maybe more


----------



## aceoyame

Well if I do do a release today I dont think it will be fully featured. But definately be further than where we were


----------



## Blunderbuss

Any indication yet what might need more time?


----------



## x13thangelx

Blunderbuss said:


> Any indication yet what might need more time?


The radio..... unless Ace has gotten it working today and hasnt said anything on gtalk it isnt starting.


----------



## aceoyame

Ok I got the radio working for calls now! just need to fix data, wifi, BT and gps. Wifi and gps are easy. BT should be easy, data will be tricky


----------



## dolfns99

Ace.. will the smartass governor work on this new rom?


----------



## audinutt

Ace what is your donate link?


----------



## aceoyame

dolfns99 said:


> Ace.. will the smartass governor work on this new rom?


I can make it work

As for my donate link there is a big donate button on the left under my name and a link in my signature at the bottom of my posts


----------



## aceoyame

Ok SBF'ing again. But I made a nandroid backup before I did so I have my progress with the radio! So far I have fixed the radio for calls and stripped a bunch of defy crap out. I made it get stuck at the M by having jni libs on accident (Least I think that was it, its hard to tell without a logcat)


----------



## Blunderbuss

Would it be useful to have more guinea pigs? Or is there any random tedious stuff that could be done by someone who has zero experience deving?


----------



## freddy0872

I'm all game with blunder... I'm no dev but can take tedious crap. Let us kno if u need ne thing. I can help. Ready to sbf ne how . Keep losing data on miui



"Blunderbuss said:


> Would it be useful to have more guinea pigs? Or is there any random tedious stuff that could be done by someone who has zero experience deving?


----------



## x13thangelx

Waiting on him to send me his nandroid so I can start back on this. I couldnt earlier today for various reasons


----------



## aceoyame

I have it narrowed down. Sending 13th my nandroid in a bit with radio so we can at least have a semi working rom (no data at all yet (no 3g or wifi)

Edit: My son's being difficult tonight, I will upload my work tomorrow if 13th doesn't


----------



## x13thangelx

I'm not having any luck with replicating Ace's fix. I'll have to wait until I get his nandroid tomorrow.


----------



## ngocha2006

Can unlock sim gsm..?


----------



## aceoyame

http://www.mediafire.com/?zzfxljnbm6xs71c


----------



## ngocha2006

Thank..!


----------



## aceoyame

It only has radio working for calls, I would restore that in 2.5


----------



## swirly

aceoyame said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?zzfxljnbm6xs71c


Question: is this it?? has any1 got it to boot??


----------



## audinutt

just donated again to the cause, keep the good work coming Ace


----------



## aceoyame

Not sure if it was a good upload or not, 13th couldn't get it working for him. But if you guys want ill show you a picture of the radio working. Data is just being picky as all hell


----------



## swirly

"aceoyame said:


> Not sure if it was a good upload or not, 13th couldn't get it working for him. But if you guys want ill show you a picture of the radio working. Data is just being picky as all hell


That'll work, I couldn't get it to load neither


----------



## freddy0872

So data is malfunctioning on this as well? Im going to go back to the GB leak for now, been having tons of problems, time to SBF,  was thinking about trying rev's new nightly



aceoyame said:


> Not sure if it was a good upload or not, 13th couldn't get it working for him. But if you guys want ill show you a picture of the radio working. Data is just being picky as all hell


----------



## aceoyame

Well I am uploading a list of files that you can adb push or install with root explorer (just remember to set the RILD permissions to 777. This is more or less of a proof of concept that I have indeed been working on it and not talking out of my ass lol. The radio works for calls, sound works, SD and USB works as well as all sensors. The camera,BT,Wifi,Data and possibly gps are all borked. Here is the group of files http://www.mediafire.com/?e63pdlzpxn5mago and here is the nandroid backup of stock MS2GB (note you will need to flash the files in the first download over) http://www.mediafire.com/?v3hay2h3cnbzdba

This rom is one of the most finnicky ever to work with not to mention data seems to not work for some strange reason. Oh and you'll need an apn manager for the same reasons as MIUI and CM if on GSM

Edit: Delete system/etc/ppp from the file list or else you'll get a bootloop, I thought I deleted it but apparently it got left in.


----------



## aceoyame

Ok so no new progress but I will be getting an updated version of this MS2 rom (updated version, kinda like the difference between .606 and .607 except more significant) Hopefully it helps with the funky issues.


----------



## audinutt

Any further progress?


----------



## aceoyame

Waiting on the guy to send me the updated base, I have one that is newer but isnt bleeding edge. The one I am getting is the most bug fixed one I could get atm. In the meantime i've been sorting out issues with MIUI's update.


----------



## MVPanthersFan11

When this comes out I'm donating at least $20

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx

I'm still waiting on the updated one from ace.... *hint hint* lol


----------



## aceoyame

Im still waiting myself lol


----------



## MVPanthersFan11

Is this even real?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx

MVPanthersFan11 said:


> Is this even real?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Yes...


----------



## stonerdroid

yes it will be out when the d2 miui update is out... the one that keeps getting promised by a couple different devs but never comes...


----------



## x13thangelx

I can promise you its real. I'll post a screenshot later if anyone wants. I just cant get that damned radio to work right and Ace's that had it working wont boot.


----------



## aceoyame

The D2 rom hasn't come out yet because MIUI.US keeps ****ing up with the Defy atm. I've been working with the other devs to get it fixed.


----------



## capt8210

Ill donate 50 when you get this going 608 sucks


----------



## audinutt

I am beginning to wonder if this rom will ever be functional of the d2g


----------



## aceoyame

It will eventually, just takes time... Remember we have 0 source to work with, not to mention it is blur... everything has to be shoe-horned in to work. I haven't touched it much in the past few days since i've been settling into my new job but I will later this weekend likely.


----------



## hgrimberg

Will it be based on the latest update .608?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## MVPanthersFan11

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4480-Ubuntu-for-Droid-2-D2G/page3 is any of this ever going to ready lol? wtf?


----------



## ShortnStubby

"MVPanthersFan11 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4480-Ubuntu-for-Droid-2-D2G/page3 is any of this ever going to ready lol? wtf?


If you got enough time to type out complaints insted of just waiting patently, then you have enough time to research on how to start deving and help them out insted of complain...as stated before stuff will be ready when its ready...


----------



## bikedude880

"MVPanthersFan11 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4480-Ubuntu-for-Droid-2-D2G/page3 is any of this ever going to ready lol? wtf?


And if you posted in the right thread or (god forbid) read the thread you linked, you'd know that it does work and just requires setting up.

Tl;dr

RTFM


----------



## aceoyame

It will NOT be release on .606,7 or 8 or any D2G firmware. It will use our GB kernel but the system files and blur version are actually from the Defy, ported to the MS2 ported to us. So working through it is a bit tedious (it is extremely easy to have this one take a shit on you)


----------



## jchapman007

aceoyame said:


> It will NOT be release on .606,7 or 8 or any D2G firmware. It will use our GB kernel but the system files and blur version are actually from the Defy, ported to the MS2 ported to us. So working through it is a bit tedious (it is extremely easy to have this one take a shit on you)


Will this ROM be just a standard Blur Rom? What seems to be the major problem to getting this working?


----------



## x13thangelx

Getting the radio working.....


----------



## jchapman007

Both CDMA and GSM not working? What about wifi? I'm not complaining, I am just interested. I am wondering if there is anything useful from this Version of blur to incorporate into a new Blur rom based on the 607 leak?


----------



## jchapman007

Also is there any version to test even if the radio is not working? As long as wifi is working I am interested to test . I would like to see if the camera issues that are present in the stock 607 and Apex are present in this ROM. Specifically the flipped video within google talk. Anyways thanks for all your work guys. I would like to help if I can. I am interested in cooking some type of modified blur ROM.


----------



## jchapman007

Ace, 
Do you have a zip for this rom? I would like to test it and see how gtalk works on it.


----------



## aceoyame

I don't atm as i've been busy working on MIUI (Just need to fix BT and i'll be happy with it) When I get BT fixed with MIUI this will be the rom I focus on.

Edit: If you just need the blur portions (I haven't changed any) then I can give you the source I am using.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1169038


----------

